# will gentian violet stain teeth?



## erikaa (Apr 11, 2005)

I decided to give gentian violet a shot tonight. DD looked pretty silly with that purple mouth :LOL , but I'm a little scared about her two teeth. They looked lavender and I realized I never considered how her teeth would handle the course of tx! anyone have experience in this dept.? thanks


----------



## erikaa (Apr 11, 2005)

please help! i'm considering discontinuing tx tonight if I can't be sure! thanks


----------



## momo7 (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi! It will stain teeth and skin but only temporarily, DO NOT get it in clothes it won't come out. It's pretty funny to see baby with a purple grin huh? Good luck!








jen

mom







to richie, chris, john, grace, isabella, michael, and claire.







:


----------



## mindycat72 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hmmm... no experience with it and teeth, but I have plenty of shirts who have battle wounds from it







!


----------

